

DNA Sequencing Caught in Deluge of Data - jdale27
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/01/business/dna-sequencing-caught-in-deluge-of-data.html?pagewanted=all

======
estevez
_> In the case of human genomes, they might store even less — only the
difference between a particular genome and some reference genome._

The results from comparative genomics would suggest, at least superficially,
that a combination of compression and data de-duplication in the style of S3
and Dropbox would go a long way towards resolving the issue.

